# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Best PVP Class

## mklee89

Unlike other MMOs, GW2 seems to have tons of classes that are all kind of unique and different from one another. There is also an emphasis on no specific classes that play a single role. I was just wondering (from people who played beta) which classes were generally better at pvp/hero killing. So far, I feel like the thief is equivalent to rogue...any other classes that excel at fast dps?

----------


## Nirack

Just play what you really dig. On the game every class has the potential to do everything.

----------


## JokA666

what OP is probably asking is...

does anyone know the OP class in GW2 so He can abuse it to pretend He can PvP  :Big Grin:

----------


## nippel

Glad that the gw2 finally understood that in regards of PvP : *GEAR < SKILL* 

I'm so looking forward to the game!

----------


## JoseyWales

Guild Wars is a team game, not a solo game.

The "best" class for PvP won't mean much if you don't have synergy with your partners

----------


## BIade

it seems the most OP class at the moment is the elementalist.

----------

